# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γέννα lovebird

## Αστεριος

Καλησπέρα παιδια εχω ενα ζευγάρι lovebirds κ σημερα μ γεννησαν το 7ο αυγουλακι!τα χω φωλια κανονικα κ αυγοτροφη κ βιταμίνες τους  παρεχω.
Θελω καποιες συμβουλες για τ τι θ κανω σ περίπτωση που θ γεννηθουν τα πουλάκια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ μας!!! 

Από τη στιγμή που οι γονείς τρώνε αυγοτροφή (ποια αυγοτροφή τους δίνεις αλήθεια; ), όταν βγουν τα μωράκια θα αναμειγνύεις στην αυγοτροφή ένα καλά βρασμένο αυγό (12-15 λεπτά βράσιμο) και θα ταίζουν αυτό τους νεοσσούς. 
Επίσης 1 φορά την ημέρα καλό θα ήταν να ανοίγεις τη φωλίτσα για να βλέπεις την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών και ότι όλοι είναι ταισμένοι. Στη φωλιά τι υπόστρωμμα (τι υλικό δηλαδή) έχεις βάλει; Είναι σκέτο το ξύλο της φωλιάς;

----------


## Αστεριος

Καλως σας βρηκαμε παιδια ευχαριστουμε!!στον πατο της φωλιας εχω βαλει αυτο τ καθαρο πριονιδι που δινουν στα pet shops.η παπαγαλινα μ ομως τ χει κανει λιγο περα απ τ αυγουλακια.
απο αυγοτροφη εχω
Αγορασει μια απ το pet shop που πηρα τα παπαγαλακια κ πρεπει ν ναι παραγωγη δικια τους γτ γραφει τ ονομα του petshop πανω στο σακουλι. 
Πως καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ταισμενα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν με το καλό βγουν οι νεοσσοί θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι τα ποδαράκια δεν γλυστράνε στο πλάι για να μην αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα: Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs
Αν έχουν πριονίδι κάτω από τα ποδαράκια τους είναι αρκετά σπάνιο να συναντήσουμε τέτοιο θέμα, απλά επειδή μου λες ότι η μανούλα το βγάζει σου το επισημαίνω!! 

Τα πουλάκια στη βάση του λαιμού έχουν τον πρόλοβο όπου μαζεύεται η τροφή πριν επεξεργαστεί και προχωρήσει στο στομάχι. Όταν είναι ταισμένα, ο πρόλοβος είναι σαν μπαλίτσα κίτρινη κάτω από το κεφαλάκι τους. Δανείζομαι μία φωτογραφία από το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα 



αυτό το κίτρινο μπαλάκι είναι ο πρόλοβος όταν είναι γεμάτος!

----------


## Αστεριος

Α ωραια ευχαριστώ,πολυ διαφωτιστικό αυτο μ τον προλοβο!!Μολις γεννηθουν δλδ ν προσθέσω πριονιδι στη φωλια?πως θ τ βαλω ομως οσο ειναι αυτα μεσα νεογέννητα?

Το σουπιοκοκαλο πειραζει που ειναι απο περυσι?τωρα τ τρωει η θηλυκή πρωτη φορα.τοσο καιρο δεν τ χε αγγιξει.τωρα λογω της γεννας αρχισε ν τ τρωει!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αυτό με το πριονιδι με απασχολεί και μένα. Δυο φορές γέμισα τη φωλιά και τις δυο μου το πέταξε έξω.
Δεν μπορεις να πάρεις ένα νέο σουπιοκοκαλο;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το σουπιοκόκκαλο καλό είναι να ανανεώνεται ακόμα και αν δεν έχει τελειώσει, ειδικά αν έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος. 
Τα παπαγαλάκια είναι ήμερα;

----------


## Αστεριος

Οποτε θ τ ανανεώσω τ σουπιοκοκαλο γτ εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος.τ ιδιο ισχύει λογικα κ για την πετρα ασβεστίου υποθετω.τη θηλυκια την εχω απο περυσι τον ιουνιο κ τ αρσενικο τ πηρα τον απριλη.τ μονο κακο ειναι οτι η θηλυκια φοβαται οταν βαζω τ χερι μεσα στο κλουβι.αυτο βεβαια πριν τη γεννα,τωρα ειναι μεσα στη φωλια κ ειναι ηρεμη.οσο για τ πριονιδι μακαρι πρωτα ο Θεός ν γεννηθούν τα πουλάκια κ τ βλεπω πως θ τ δουλεψω τ θεμα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για το πριονίδι προσπάθησε, αν δεν ενοχλούνται από την παρουσία σου, να το τοποθετήσεις μαλακά κάτω από τους νεοσσούς. Καλό είναι όταν ετοιμάζουμε τη φωλιά πριν την αναπαραγωγή, να βάζουμε γύρω στα 4 εκατοστά ροκανίδι. Φαίνονται πολλά αλλά έτσι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για τους γονείς να το πετάξουν όλο έξω!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Για το πριονίδι προσπάθησε, αν δεν ενοχλούνται από την παρουσία σου, να το τοποθετήσεις μαλακά κάτω από τους νεοσσούς. Καλό είναι όταν ετοιμάζουμε τη φωλιά πριν την αναπαραγωγή, να βάζουμε γύρω στα 4 εκατοστά ροκανίδι. Φαίνονται πολλά αλλά έτσι είναι πολύ δύσκολο για τους γονείς να το πετάξουν όλο έξω!


Όλο το πέταξε η δικιά μου. Ειχα βάλει πολύ. Δυο φορές κιόλας. Θα ξαναβάλω αν με το καλό κάνει μωρά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα budgie Μαργαρίτα είναι λίγο πιο παράξενα στο υπόστρωμα πχ. απο τα cockatiel τα οποία δείχνουν αποδοχή στο πριονίδι ! 
Τα budgie συνήθως θα αφήσουν λίγο πριονίδι μέσα και θα το ενισχύσουν με πούπουλα δικά τους ! Εξου και βλέπουμε συχνά μωράκια στα budgie με splayed legs ... 

Αστέριε τα μικρά σου τι είδος lovebird είναι ; τα peached face χρησιμοποιουν κυρίως σπόρια , κομμάτια χαρτί και πριονίδι για φωλιά ενώ τα fischer & masked δείχνουν ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση και στο αχυρο ! 
Βέβαια όλα αυτά έπρεπε να είχαν προετοιμαστει πριν κάνουν αυγά ... 

Όπως πολυ σωστά είπε η Κωνσταντίνα , αφότου βγουν μωρά και δεις με σιγουριά ότι ταΐζουν τότε μετά απο 5-6 μέρες όπου τα μωρά θα έχουν μεγαλώσει λιγάκι βάλε επιπλέον πριονίδι για να μην εμφανισουν θέμα στα πόδια! 
Φυσικά υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος οι γονείς πάλι να το αφαιρέσουν και να συμβεί και κάνα ατύχημα στα μικρά στην όλη διαδικασία οπότε προσοχή και στενή παρακολούθηση !!!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες παιδια!Εχω βαλει πριονιδι εξ αρχης απλα ισως δεν εβαλα πολυ.δεν ημουν σιγουρος κ δεν ηθελα ν τα μπουκωσω αν δε τ ηθελαν.θ κανω αυτο που μ ειπες, θ συμπληρωσω στις πρωτες 5 6 μερες.βασικα προσπαθω ν σας βαλω φωτο για ν μ πειτε για τ ειδος γτ τ μπερδευω λιγο.νομιζω ειναι peach-faced η θηλυκια μου αλλά δε ξερω κ δε μπορω ν βρω για τον αρσενικο μ που ειναι ασπρος στο πρόσωπο κ γαλαζιος στο υπολοιπο σωμα.νομιζω κατατάσσονται στο ιδιο ειδος απλα δεν εμπιστεύομαι πολυ το τι λενε στα pet shops.μ αγχωνει κ
 που δε ξερω ν ξεχωρισω μονος αν ειναι υβριδια..

----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα και πάλι Aστέριε ! Πανέμορφα τα μικρά σου ! 
Το  πράσινο - πορτοκαλί είναι opaline peached faced 
To μπλε -άσπρο πες μου λίγο πως ακριβώς είναι : 

έτσι :



ή έτσι : 





αυτά που σου έβαλα μοιάζουν σαν πουλιά αλλά το πρώτο είναι peached faced αλλά το δεύτερο είναι fischer που αν ζευγαρώσει με το πορτοκαλί-πράσινο σου τα μικρά τους θα είναι στείρα υβρίδια  ! 
Αν θες βγάλε μια φώτο μόνο το μπλε να το δω και να σου πω τι από τα δύο είναι !

----------


## Cristina

Ωραία χρώματα!! Έχω απορία τα μωρα πως θα είναι!
Τους έχεις και καλό κλουβί, ποιοτικό. Απο την ίδια εταιρεία έχω ζευγαρωστρεςκαι είναι εξαιρετικές!

----------


## Αστεριος

Χαιρομαι που διαλεξα σωστα τ κλουβι γτ ειχα λιγο άγχος τι ν διαλεξω!ευχαριστώ!Μαριε νομιζω ειναι peacheadακι κ οχι fischerακι!θ βαλω φωτο τωρα ν μ διαφωτισεις!

----------


## Αστεριος

αν δε σ αρκουν θ βγαλω καθαροτερες γτ δεν ειναι κ πολυ καλές.

----------


## CreCkotiels

οκ εντάξει στα peached face ανήκουν και τα δύο !  :Party0003: 

Προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις τον πάτο του κλουβιού , δεν είναι αρκετά καθαρός και ασφαλές για εκείνα να έρχονται σε επαφή μαζί του !  :Confused: 
Το αρσενικό γτ είναι βρεγμένο στο αφτί του ;  :Confused:

----------


## Αστεριος

Τελεια πολυ καλο νεο αυτο!!μπορεις κ ν ξεχωρισεις αν ειναι υβριδια?πως ν τ καθαρισω ομως μ τ αυγουλακια μεσα?ν αλλαξω κ τ πριονιδι?δε ξερω γτ ειναι βρεγμενος κ γω τ προσεξα.κ η θηλυκή πρεπει ν ναι.παντως τα χω παρατηρησει ν παιζουν στη ποτιστρα τους.τιναζαν παντου τ νερο, χαχα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

O πάτος του κλουβιού εννοώ που είναι οι κουτσουλιές , τη φωλίτσα δεν την πειράζουμε ! 
Τον πάτο του κλουβιού (το άσπρο) που είναι συρταρωτό μπορείς να το αλλάξεις νομίζω , δε θα τα ενοχλήσει !  :Confused: 

Καλή συνέχεια και  με το καλό να έρθουν τα μωρά ! 
Οι γονείς δε φαίνεται να είναι υβρίδια , οπότε είναι γόνιμα πουλιά !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Αστεριος

Δόξα το Θεό!πολυ χαρηκα!σ ευχαριστώ πολυ Μάριε μακαρι ν χουμε πουλάκια κ ν μην ειναι ασπορα τ αυγουλακια.αν κ κραταω μικρο καλαθι γτ ειναι πρωτο ζευγαρωμα..τον πατο του κλουβιού τον καθαριζω αρκετα συχνα.τον πλενω κ μ σαπουνι που κ που.τ ιδιο κ τις ταιστρες.την ποτιστρα την αλλαζω καθε τόσο,αγοράζω καινουρια.τα υβρίδια υστερούν κ σε κατι άλλο η μονο στη γονιμότητα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όχι τα υβρίδια διαφέρουν μόνο στο ότι δεν είναι γόνιμα , εκεί "υστερούν" ! 
Παρόλα αυτά είναι πανέμορφα , έξυπνα και υγιέστατα όπως και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ! 

Υβρίδιο μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί αν ζευγαρώσεις κάποιο άτομο της οικογένειας των "eye ring" όπως τα fischer ή τα masked με κάποιο άτομο από την οικογένεια των peached faced ! 

Τα άτομα που ανήκουν στην ίδια κατηγορία lovebird πχ. fischer + masked αν ζευγαρώσουν θα βγάλουν μεν υβρίδιο μιας και δεν είναι το είδος αλλά επειδή είναι και τα δύο στα eye ring θα βγάλουν γόνιμα μωρά ! 

παίζει να σε μπέρδεψα  :Rolleye0012: αλλά δε ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς  :Confused: χαχαχαχαχαχα 

γενικά αν θες δες εδώ το θέμα και θα δεις ότι κάπου αναφέρει "lovebird με δακτυλίδι στο μάτι" και "χωρίς δακτυλίδι" είναι αυτά που σου έλεγα με eye ring και τα δικά σου που δεν έχουν δακτυλίδι   : 

*{Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους*

----------


## Αστεριος

Χαχα,οχι ενταξει μια χαρα μ τα πες,μπηκα στο νοημα!ευχαριστω πολυ Μαριε!

----------


## Αστεριος

Γεια σας κ παλι παιδια!Είμαστε στην 25η μερα παιδια απο τοτε που γεννησε το δευτερο αυγο.το πρωτο ηταν 28 μερες πριν.δυσκολο μαλλον ν χω πουλακια ε?ποτε αφαιρω τα αυγα ν μην κουράζεται τζαμπα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

έκανες ωοσκόπηση να δεις αν έχουν κάτι μέσα ;  :Confused:

----------


## Αστεριος

Αυτο που τα κοιτας μ τ φακο?δεν εκανα γτ δεν ηθελα ν τ ενοχλησω κ φοβομουν μη δε τα κλωσσισει αν τα πιασω.

----------


## Αστεριος

Απιστευτο παιδια μολις τα τσεκαρα κ ειχα ενα πουλακι νεογέννητο!!τι κανω τωρα?μπορω ν τ πιασω ν τ σηκωσω για ν συμπληρωσω πριονιδι?θ μπορω ν καταλαβω αν τ ταιζουν?γτ ειναι πολυ μικρό!τ βλεπω παλευει ν σταθει κ κουνιεται τ καημενουλι!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το αφήσεις στην ησυχία του. Τουλάχιστον την πρώτη μέρα.
Ας πουν όμως και οι πιο έμπειροι.
Μπράβο. Να πάνε όλα καλά στη συνέχεια εύχομαι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προς το παρόν το αφήνεις ήσυχο για να σιγουρευτείς ότι θα το ταίζουν και δεν θα ενοχληθούν! Από κάτω του έχει μόνο το ξύλο της φωλιάς;

----------


## Αστεριος

Δυστυχως σ εκεινο τ σημειο που ειναι τ υπόλοιπα αυγα κ τ πουλακι δεν εχει πριονιδι.το χε καθαρισει η μανα.φαίνεται ν τ ταιζουν γτ μπαινοβγαινουν κ μασάνε!

----------


## Αστεριος

τη γραμματοσειρά κ το μεγεθος αυτης πως τ αλλαζω στα μνματα μου παιδια?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αύριο το απόγευμα άνοιξε τη φωλίτσα να δεις τον πρόλοβο του και θα καταλάβεις αν είναι ταισμένο!  :Happy:  

Για τα μηνύματα που ρωτάς, όταν πατάς για να γράψεις την απάντηση σου θα δεις πάνω αριστερά ένα B I U που είναι για να επεξεργάζεσαι την γραμματοσειρά. Το font που λέει δίπλα είναι για αλλαγή γραμματοσειράς και το size για αλλαγή μεγέθους!

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια για ολα!ελπιζω ν πανε ολα καλα.θ περιμενω πως κ πως ν τ δω αυριο τ απόγευμα.πριονιδι ν συμπληρωσω τλκ η οχι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό θα ήταν να συμπληρώσεις έστω λίγο αλλά άσε να περάσουν οι 1-2 πρώτες ημέρες για να μην ενοχληθούν αμέσως!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια αυτο θ κανω!ν μην κουνησω τ πουλακι ομως ε?ν τ απλωσω γυρω γυρω τ πριονιδι?

----------


## Αστεριος

Καλημερα σ ολους!σημερα βγηκε τ δεύτερο πουλακι!!!αυγοτροφη κ βιταμινες παιδια τα συνεχιζω κανονικά?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυγοτροφή εννοείται πως δίνεις! Μπορείς να την αναμείξεις και με βραστό αυγό για ακόμα περισσότερη πρωτείνη τις πρώτες ημέρες! Αν μπορείς βάλε λίγο πριονίδι και κάτω από τα πουλάκια, με πολύ προσοχή μην σπάσει και κανένα από τα υπόλοιπα αυγά!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια θ συνεχίσω κανονικα κ βιταμινη κ αυγοτροφη!σημερα βγηκε κ τριτο πουλακι! Θ βαλω πριονιδι ενα παχυ στρωμα.να τα πιασω κ ν βαλω απο κατω τους η απλα τριγυρω τους?εχω πολυ αγχος γι αυτο δε θελω ν τα ενοχλησω!περιμενω ακριβης οδηγιες!συγνωμη παιδια που ρωταω τοσο επιμονα κ ευχαριστω για ολη τη βοηθεια!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ανεβασε μας και μια φωτο να δουμε τα γλυκουλια παιθενω για μωρακια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσπάθησε να υπάρχει υλικό κάτω από τα πόδια τους, μπορείς να τα ανασηκώσεις ελαφρώς και με προσοχή για να σπρώξεις λίγο από κάτω τους.

----------


## Αστεριος

Εβαλα πριονιδι τ πρωι αλλα τ απόγευμα παλι ειδα οτι μονο εκει που καθονται αυτα δεν εχει.το κανουν περα μαλλον επειδη κουνιούνται.

----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια Υπάρχει περίπτωση ν κρυώνουν οι νεοσσοί η ν έχουν προβλημα μ τη θερμοκρασία?θελω ν ρωτησω κ καποιες αποριες για τα κοκατιλ του κουνιαδου μ ν τις ρωτησω εδω?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν κρυώνουν αφού η μάνα είναι μαζί τους και τα ζεσταίνει. Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχουν αρκετό ροκανίδι γύρω γύρω, μπορεί να το βγάζουν όπως κουνιούνται ή μπορεί να το τραβάνε οι γονείς. Άστο έτσι και απλά παρατήρησε τα ποδαράκια τους όσο μεγαλώνουν!  :Happy:  

Για τα κοκατιλάκια καλύτερα ρώτησε σε ξεχωριστό θέμα για να μην μπλέκουμε τα δύο είδη!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ειναι μαναρια Αστεριε να τα χαιρεσαι! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!

----------


## Αστεριος

σημερα το μεσημέρι εκανε την εμφανιση του τ 4ο πουλακι δοξα το Θεο!!ενα αυγο τ χω δει ν χει μια τρυπουλα εδω κ 2-3 μερες,φαινεται κ στη φωτο.μαλλον δε πρεπει ν ναι καλο σημαδι αυτο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έχει τρυπούλα 2-3 μέρες όντως δεν είναι καλό σημάδι. Μάλλον δεν καταφέρνει να βγει από το αυγό και ίσως να είναι και αργά πλέον για να κάνει κάτι. Επειδή πρέπει να βγω τώρα αναγκαστικά, θα σου στείλω πιο αργά κάποιο βίντεο σχετικό μήπως μπορέσεις να το βοηθήσεις αν το προλάβεις.

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ captain ελπιζω ν τ προλαβω.αυριο θ σσς βαλω κ αλλες φωτο μ τα μικρουλια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...3%CF%8C-%CD%BE

Ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες του βίντεο εδώ!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!παρα πολυ χρησιμο!απλα επιασα τ αυγουλακι κ δε κουνιέται καθολου μεσα τ πουλακι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπολόγισες τις μέρες που έπρεπε να βγει?
Αν έχει τρύπα και είναι πεθαμένο ίσως θα αποτελεί εστία μόλυνσης για τα ζωντανά.

----------


## Αστεριος

Οχι δεν υπολογισα γτ δε ξερω ποτε εγινε η τρύπα δυστυχώς. σημερα που βγηκε κ τ 5ο πουλακι αισίως εξαφανίστηκε κ τ τρυπιο αυγο.οποτε τωρα μου μεινε 1 ακομα αυγουλακι.τωρα δε ξερω τι εγινε τ τρυπιο αυγο,ισως τ σπασαν οι γονεις.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν εξαφανίστηκε το τρύπιο αυγό και βγήκε πουλάκι τότε απλά το νέο πουλάκι βγήκε από εκείνο το αυγό!

----------


## Αστεριος

Οχι!τ πουλακι βγηκε απ το αλλο αυγο!ηταν 3 αυγα.βρηκα ενα κανονικο αυγο στη θέση του κ ενα πουλακι ν χει βγει κ το τριτο αυγο ηταν εξαφανισμενο.λογικα τ πουλακι βγηκε απ τ κανονικο αυγο κ τ σπασμένο απλα τ εσπασαν μονα τους .κ μ χει μεινει τωρα ενα αυγο κανονικο ν περιμενω ν βγει πουλακι.υπαρχει περίπτωση ν μ δημιουργήσει καποιο προβλημα τ σπασμενο αυγο αν τ φαγαν?υπάρχουν τετοιες περίπτωσεις?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορεί να το φάνε αν είναι άσπορο τελικά ή να το πετάξουν έξω αν είναι με νεκρό νεοσσό. Στο κλουβί κάτω, έξω από τη φωλιά δεν το βλέπεις πουθενά έτσι;

----------


## Αστεριος

Οχι δε μπορεσα ν τ βρω πουθενα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν πειράζει, αφού είναι καλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα μωρούλια μικρό το κακό!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι ολα καλα ευτυχως!Δοξα τ Θεό!τ πρωτότοκο βδομαδησε κιολας!στις δυο βδομαδες ν ξεκινησω ν το παίρνω στο χερι?τι μπορω ν το ταιζω γι αρχη?

----------


## Αστεριος

Κ το τελευταίο αυγουλακι μ δε βλεπω ν βγαίνει παιδια .δε πείραζει τουλάχιστον βγηκαν τα 5 απ τα 7.εχουμε στο σάιτ παιδια κανα αρθρο οδηγο για νεοσσούς λοβμπερντς?για ν ξερω τι θ κανω μ τάισμα κ Εκπαίδευση.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για ποιο λόγο θέλεις να τα ταισεις εσύ; Δεν τα ταίζουν οι γονείς τους;

----------


## Αστεριος

Χαχαχαχα..δε θελω απλα ρωταω.Τα ταιζουν.φρουτα κ λαχανικα δε μπορω ν τους δινω ν μαθουν ν τα τρωνε?δλδ ν τους δινω σαν λιχουδια κιολας ν αναπτυξουμε μια σχεση εμπιστοσύνης.στους γονεις δεν εδωσα γτ μ ειπαν ότι δεν ειναι συνηθισμένα σ φρουτα κ λαχανικα επειδη στα πετσοπ τα δινουν μονο σπορια κυριως.ετσι κ απο φοβο δε τους εδωσα αν κ αλλοι μ λεγαν οτι δε θ παθουν τπτ.τελικα αρθρο υπάρχει?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν ξεκινήσουν τα μωράκια να τρώνε μόνα τους, θα αρχίσεις να τους συστήνεις τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα. Θα είναι μωρά και θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα μάθουν. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και στους γονείς, το ότι είναι από πετ σοπ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να μάθουν στα λαχανικά!  :winky:  

Τώρα για να σε συνηθίσουν τα μωράκια, μπορείς να τα παίρνεις για λίγο στο χέρι, όχι πάνω από 5 λεπτά για αρχή και εφόσον οι γονείς δεν ενοχλούνται για να ξεκινήσουν να σε εμπιστεύονται από μικρά. Δες εδώ πως εξημέρωσα τα δικά μου μωράκια μόνο με καθημερινή επαφή: Κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκια 2016!

Όσο για άρθρο, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοείς μπορείς να δεις αυτά:

*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!μ καλυψες απολυτα!αυτο ακριβως εννοούσα για τ αρθρα!σορυ παιδια καμια φορα δε χρησιμοποιω τις σωστες λέξεις η εκφράσεις για ν πω αυτο που θελω στο κείμενο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν πειράζει, μην αγχώνεσαι!! Εμείς συνεννοηθήκαμε πάντως!  ::

----------


## Αστεριος

Χαχα ναι οντως!ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για την υπομονή κ την πολύτιμη βοηθεια! πανέμορφα τα κοκατιλακια!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αστεριε στα μωρά δε θα δώσεις εσύ φρούτα να φάνε απο τώρα που είναι μωράκια Καλέ χαχαχα ότι είναι να τους μάθεις απο τροφές θα το μάθουν όταν βγουν μόνα τους απο τη φωλιά και ξεκινήσουν μόνα τους να τρώνε σπορια !
Απο τη στιγμή που ξεπορτισουν εσύ θα παρέχεις μαλακές τροφουλες (αυγοτροφη , αυγό , τσαμπί κεχρί , αλεσμενο μείγμα λαχανικών)  και θα δεις πως όλα θα πηγαίνουν να τσιμπάνε γτ στην ηλικία εκείνη είναι αρκετά περίεργα και το ένστικτο τους λέει να τρώνε οοτι βρουν χαχαχαχα
Περί εξημερωσης ότι σου προτάθηκε παραπάνω για 5λεπτη επαφή αρκεί για τώρα ! :winky: 
Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!  ::

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ Μάριε!τις ταιστρες δλδ που χω για τους γονεις τις αφηνω οπως εχουν με την ίδια τροφη που τους βαζω.κ συνεχιζω ν βαζω αυγοτροφη κανονικα στο μπολακι.αυτα θ τους αρκουν γι αρχη αν τους βαλω αργότερα αυτα τα υπολοιπα που μ πρότεινες?την βιταμινη ποτε την σταματαω απ το νερο? το τσαμπι κεχρι ειναι αυτο τ παρλαμεντο??

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια τα εστειλα απο το μικροτερο προς τ μεγαλυτερο αν δεν εκανα κ κανα λαθος!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ Μάριε!τις ταιστρες δλδ που χω για τους γονεις τις αφηνω οπως εχουν με την ίδια τροφη που τους βαζω.κ συνεχιζω ν βαζω αυγοτροφη κανονικα στο μπολακι.αυτα θ τους αρκουν γι αρχη αν τους βαλω αργότερα αυτα τα υπολοιπα που μ πρότεινες?την βιταμινη ποτε την σταματαω απ το νερο? το τσαμπι κεχρι ειναι αυτο τ παρλαμεντο??


λαχανικά όχι ακόμα , αργότερα που θα μεγαλώσουν τα μωρά ! Τώρα βάζεις αυγοτροφή ή αυγό (όποιο από τα δύο προτιμούν) και τα σπόρια τους ! 
Κόκαλο σουπιάς μπόλικο και καθαρό νεράκι (για την βιταμίνη δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς αν πρέπει να σταματήσει ή όχι αλλά σκεφτόμενος ότι είναι μια αρκετά δύσκολη κατάστση για τα πουλιά , μάλλον χρειάζεται ! )
Τσαμπί κεχρί : 



Οι φώτο δυστυχώς δεν φαίνονται , προσπάθησε ξανά : Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια!τετοιο τσαμπι κεχρι εχω!παρλαμεντο γραφει πανω κ δεν ηξερα οτι αυτο ειναι τ κεχρι,χαχα.τους βαζω συνεχεια γτ στους γονεις αρεσει πολυ.δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αμα φανε πολυ ε?μπορω ν  βαζω οσο θελω?στην μια ταιστρα βαζω μια απλη τροφη φτηνη που ειναι κυριως σποράκια κ στην άλλη μια ακριβουτσικη που εχει μεσα εκτος απο σπορακια κ αλλα πολλα οπως αμυγδαλα,σταφιδες,αποξηραμ  ενα φρουτα,λιοσπορους κ αλλα.κ εχω κ την αυγοτροφη σ ενα μπολακι..νομιζω θ ναι καλα τα μικρουλια!

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια ασχημα νεα.βρηκα ψοφιο ενα απ τα πουλακια μ.πρεπει ν ταν αυτο που γεννηθηκε δευτερο.το μονο που παρατηρησα τωρα που τ βρηκα ψοφιο ειναι οτι ηταν μ αδειο προλοβο.ολα τ αλλα μ φανηκαν φυσιολογικά.ξερετε μηπως ποια μπορει ν ναι τ πιθανα αιτια που μ ψοφησε?μην ειναι τπτ κ μ ψοφησουν κ τ αλλα.αυτο τ φοβο θ χω τωρα.

----------


## Αστεριος

Χθες τους αλλαξα το σουπιοκοκαλο κ εβαλα ενα μ γεύση βανιλια.απ το πετσοπ μ ειπαν δε θ χω προβλημα αλλα καλυτερα ν μ τ επιβεβαιώσετε εσεις.λετε ν φταιξε αυτο που χασα τ πουλακι?

----------


## Αστεριος

Σκεφτηκα μηπως φταιει κ η ζεστη.τα χω στο παραθυρο μεσα απ την μπαλκονόπορτα αλλα οταν φευγουμε ολοι τ κλεινουμε τ τζαμι.βεβαια αφηνουμε τ αλλο παράθυρο ν παίρνουν αερα.εχουν αυτα προβλημα μ τη ζέστη η την φασαρια?γτ εχουμε κ πολυ φασαρια σπο τ σχολειο απεναντι κ τον πεζόδρομο απο κατω που ειναι γεματο παιδιά.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μην παίρνεις με αρώματα. Όλα αυτά τεχνητά είναι. Βγάλε το καλύτερα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος

Τ εβγαλα!Ευχαριστώ πολυ!τ πηρα μονο κ μονο επειδη δε βρηκα κανονικο.παιδια εβαλα αυτες τις φωτος για ν δειτε τους προλοβους κ ν μου πειτε αν ειναι γεματοι.τωρα που μεγαλώνουν κ βγαζουν τριχουλες φαινονται φουσκωμενοι αλλα δε μπορω ν καταλαβω αν ειναι κιτρινοι.

----------


## Soulaki

Υπεροχαααα, τα πουλακια σου, να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια καλησπερα.αυγο βραστο ν τ βαλω στη θεση της αυγοτροφης?πειραζει ν τα χω κ αυγοτροφη κ τ αυγο ταυτοχρονα?τ αυγο ποσο τους τ αφηνω μεσα?κ ποσο συχνα τους τ παρεχω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυγό ή αυγοτροφή ή ακόμα καλύτερα και τα δύο μαζί θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμα για τους γονείς όλη την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα για να μπορούν να ταίζουν κάτι μαλακό τους νεοσσούς. Στη συνέχεια, το αυγό/ αυγοτροφή είναι το πρώτο που δοκιμάζουν τα μωρά, αφού μπορούν να το καταναλώσουν με ευκολία!

----------


## Αστεριος

Αυγοτροφη τους εχω μεσα αλλα ειναι απο πετσοπ γι αυτο λεω ν βαλω κ φρεσκο βραστο αυγο.πως τ βαζω?τ κοβω κ βαζω τ μισο μαζι μ τ τσοφλι?κ ποση ωρα ν τ αφησω μεσα?μηπως χαλασει τωρα που χει ζεστη.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κόψε το σε τέταρτα. Αν είσαι σπίτι βάλε 4 φορές τη μέρα. Αν όχι στη μέση απλά σε σημείο να μη το βλέπει ο ήλιος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια Ευχαριστώ!μπορω δλδ οσο τ καταναλωνουν ν τους τ αναννεωνω.καταλαβα,εχω ν βρασω πολυ αυγο!χαχαχα!δε πιστευω ν πειραζει αν τ υπολοιπο μισο αυγο τ κρατησω στο ψυγειο κ τους τ βαλω αργότερα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ ψυγείο το βάζω απλά το βγάζω να έρθει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου και μετά το βάζω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Εγινε Ευχαριστώ πολυ!τλκ μαζι μ τ τσοφλι ν τ βαλω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Προσωπικά τώρα που έχουν μωρά, δεν βάζω και το τσόφλι. Θεωρώ πως είναι πολύ σκληρό και φοβάμαι. Αλλά είναι προσωπική γνώμη και ίσως κάνω λάθος!

----------


## Αστεριος

Θ την ακολουθησω κ γω γτ μ φαινεται λογικη η αποψη σ!!ευχαριστω!τα αλλα μνμτα μ τ ειδατε για τ πουλακι που εχασα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τα δικά μου δεν τρώνε καθόλου το τσόφλι. Έχοντας και το τσόφλι προστατεύεται το αυγό περισσότερο από αλλοίωση πιστεύω γιατί δε μένει εκτεθειμένο στον αέρα.

Τι πουλάκι έχασες Αστέριε?

----------


## Αστεριος

Βρηκα ενα ψοφιο εχθες που γυρισα απ τη δουλεια..πρεπει ν ηταν τ δευτεροτοκο.δεσ αν δε σ πειραζει στις προηγουμενες σελιδες του θεματος το ειχα γραψει .μ χες απαντησει κ για τ σουπιοκοκαλο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα για το μικράκι. Πολλά μπορεί να έχουν συμβεί. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι νομίζω. Προληπτικά δε νομίζω να δώσεις αντιβιώσεις για ένα μόνο πουλάκι. Να παρατηρείς και θα δείξει. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος ας βοηθήσει

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι περιμενω μηπως καποιος μ πει πιθανα αιτια γτ φοβαμαι για τ υπολοιπα πουλάκια τωρα.

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια ερκοντισιον ν τ αποφυγω τωρα μ τα μικρα πουλακια?

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι :Ashamed0005: 

Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις...η ζέστη, δεν ταίστηκε...

Για το air condition που ρώτησες θα τα έχεις σε σημείο να μην τα χτυπάει καθόλου και μην έχεις πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία και κρυώσουν.

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια ετσι τ βάζα κ πέρυσι που είχα μόνο την παπαγαλινα.δε το είχα ν χτυπάει πάνω της κ προσπαθούσα ν μην αλλάζει αποτομαεθερμοκρασία.τα σκέπαζω κιόλας μ σεντονακι.χειμώνα καλοκαίρι το βαζω τ σεντονακι.

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια η ταμπλετες για τα κουνούπια μηπως ειναι βλαβερες για τους παπαγάλους?

----------


## Αστεριος

Γεια σε ολους!θελω την συμβουλή σας σχετικα μ τη φωλια των μικρών.. πρεπει ν την καθαρισω κ ν αλλαξω τ πριονιδι η μπορω ν την κρατησω κ αλλο ετσι?την εχω ετσι απο 6 μαιου που ξεκινησαν ν κανουν τ αυγουλακια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για τις ταμπλέτες των κουνουπιών δεν γνωρίζω, εγώ επειδή είμαι υπερπροστατευτική, δεν θα έβαζα.
Τη φωλίτσα ναι καλό είναι να την καθαρίσεις γιατί όσο μεγαλώνουν, κουτσουλούν περισσότερο και είναι και ζέστη τώρα, θα σου μυρίσει. Βγάλε το λερωμένο ροκανίδι και πρόσθεσε καθαρό!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ταμπλέτες έχεις και η fleriana που είναι με φυσικά συστατικά. Για δες αυτό καλύτερα και όχι τα χημικά.

----------


## Soulaki

Εγω τα φοβάμαι, ολα, ειδικά φιδακια, χημικά, σπρέι κτλ.
θα μου πεις, τι να κανείς?
Το απόγευμα, οταν τα βγάζω, τα μαζεύω πριν τις 8, για να μην μου τα τσιμπήσουν τα κουνούπια.....βεβαια, μπαίνουν και στο σπίτι καμία φορά, και ας εχω σίτες.....

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραια οποτε καλυτερα ν μη βαλω ταμπλετα γτ ειναι κ μικρο τ σπιτι κ θ μυρισει.πλακα κανετε,τα τσιμπαν κ αυτα τα κουνούπια?

----------


## Αστεριος

Θελω ν την καθαρισω τη φωλια ν τ αλλαξω τ πριονιδι αλλα που ν τ βαλω τα πουλακια μεχρι ν την καθαρισω??

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σε ένα μπολάκι με πριονιδι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Τελεια!!ευχαριστω!

----------


## Αστεριος

Τ αλλαξα τ πριονιδι ολο!απλα η θυληκια μ λιγο ανησύχησε κ αγχωθηκε.γενικα δυστυχως απο τοτε που την πηραμε μεχρι σημερα δε μας εμπιστευεται κ φοβαται πολυ ευκολα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τέλεια τα μικράκια !  :Love0020:  Μια χαρά ταίζονται ! 
Μην τα ενοχλείς συνέχεια ακόμα που είναι μωρά και δε πειράζει αν βρομίσει λίγο παραπάνω ακόμα η φωλίτσα ! 

Καλή συνέχεια !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Georgiablue

Αστεριε μπραβο για την προσπαθεια που κανεις ευχομαι να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρακια σου και να  καμαρωσεις δυνατα και ομορφια πουλακια ! Οσον αφορα τα κουνουπια η πιο φυσικη τεχνικη ειναι σε ενα συστημα καυσης λαδακι σιτρονελας,δεν ξερω βεβαια αν κανει γιαβτα μωρακια γιατι εχει εντονη μυρωδια εκτος κι αν βρησκεται μακρυτερα απο το κλουβακ.:-)

----------


## Αστεριος

Παοδια σας υπερευχαριστω ολους για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας!!

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια καλησπέρα!τι προτεινετε μ τ ερκοντισιον?ν τ βαλω η οχι?γτ υποφέρουμε απ τη ζεστη.εννοείται οτι τ πουλακια θ τα χω σ αλλο δωματιο κ σκεπασμένα μ σεντονακι αλλα μ ανοιχτη την πορτα κ θ περναει κ εκει τ κλιμα.στους ποσους βαθμους ν τ βαλω?κ αν μ πείτε οτι δεν κανει δε θ τ βαλω καθόλου

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βάλτο το κλιματιστικό. Αφού είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο τα πουλιά δε θα χουν πρόβλημα.
Μην πάθεις καμιά θερμοπληξια εσύ και σε χάσουν!
Πλάκα κάνω ε;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Χαχα!εγω δε παθαινω αλλα εχω άλλους εδω που μπορει ν μ πάθουν!ανησυχώ μωρε μην κρυωσω τα πουλάκια.

----------


## Georgiablue

Παντως μπραβο γιατι η αφοσιωση σου ειναι εκπληκτικη Και ετσι θα εχεις πουλακια μεγαλωμενα με πολυ πολυ πολυ αγαπη!  :Love0020:

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!τ ελπιζω!προσπαθουμε για τ καλυτερο εδω ολοι οικογενειακώς!

----------


## xrisam

Aστέριε και εγω που το κλιματιστικό το απεχθάνομαι αναγκάστηκα να το χρησιμοποιήσω τις τελευταίες 4-5 μέρες.

Οπως ίσως είδες και σε άλλο θέμα αυτό που θέλει προσοχή είναι τόσο η καθαριότητα του κλιματιστικού όσο και η ομαλή αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας και φυσικά να μην χτυπάει άμμεσα τα πουλιά. Επίσης προσοχή να μην έχεις κάνει πριν μπάνιο τα πουλιά και είναι βρεμένα και κρυώσουν.

Αυτό με το σεντονάκι το κάνω και εγω αλλά μόνο απο την μιά πλευρά. Αφου τα έχεις σε άλλο χώρο είσαι οκ και χωρίς σεντονάκι.

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι καλο ειναι να τ αποφεύγουμε αλλα καποιες μερες δε γινεται.τλκ δε τ βαλα παλι χθες.θ δω τώρα πως θ παει ο καιρος κ αν μπορω θ τ αποφύγω λιγο ακομα μέχρι ν μεγαλώσουν κ άλλο τ πουλάκια.ναι οντως ετσι κ εγω μ τ σεντονακι!απ τη μια πλευρα μονο τα καλυπτω, ν παιρνουν αερα καλα απ την άλλη γτ εχει κ πολλη ζέστη.

----------


## Αστεριος

Γεια χαρα σ ολους! παιδια εγκρίνετε αυτην την τροφη που τους δινω?στην μια την ταιστρα βαζω αυτην την τροφή κ στην αλλη ταιστρα βαζω μια αλλη χυμα που ειναι πιο πολυ σπορακι.τι λέτε εσείς?

----------


## Αστεριος

Κ θελω ν μ πειτε γι αυτην την βιταμινη που τους δινω απο τοτε που ζευγαρώνουν αν πρέπει ν την κοψω

----------


## Georgiablue

Βιταμινη στο νερο τους βαζεις ;

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι στο νερο. καθε πρωι που αλλαζω τ νερακι τους βαζω μισο ml

----------


## Georgiablue

Νομιζω δε χρειαζεται πια.. Συνηθως τις βιταμινες τις βαζουμε σα διατροφικη προετοιμασια. Επειδη κι εγω τωρα μαθαινω αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσουν τα παιδια  :Party0035:

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια θ μ απαντησετε??

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται αν τους προσφέρεις σωστή διατροφή. Μια φορά τη βδομάδα θα έβαζα εγώ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι ετσι ειναι καλυτερα να μην χρησιμοποιουμε "χημικα" η σωστη διατροφη οπως ακριβως στην φυση ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεται.

----------


## Αστεριος

Οποτε καλυτερα ν τη σταματήσω τη βιταμινη.κ για την τροφη τι λετε παιδια?

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδιά που χαθηκατε??Μάριε captain xrisam αν μπορείτε ανατρέξτε στην σελίδα 12 του θεματος για ν μ απαντήσετε στις απορίες μ.σας ευχαριστω πολυ.τα πουλάκια μεγαλώνουν,παίρνουν κ τα χρωματα τους σιγα σιγα!Θ βάλω φωτος όταν ευκαιρησω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν γνωρίζω τη σύσταση της συγκεκριμένης τροφής, μία φωτογραφία του εσωτερικού ίσως να βοηθούσε περισσότερο! Τις χύμα τροφές καλό είναι να τις αποφεύγεις γιατί έχουν μεγαλύτερη έκθεση στο περιβάλλον όσο είναι στο πετ σοπ. 

Βιταμίνη στα κοκατίλ μου δεν έδινα κατά τη διάρκεια του ταίσματος, η αυγοτροφή μαζί με το αυγό, σπόρους και πέλλετ τους ήταν υπέραρκετα για να μεγαλώσουν τα μωράκια!

----------


## Αστεριος

Οποτε σίγουρα κόβω τη βιταμινη κ τ απόγευμα Θ βάλω φωτο απ την τροφή για ν μ πεις καπτεν!τ πελλετ τι ειναι?

----------


## xrisam

Πάρε μια συσκεασμένη τροφούλα απο εδω και πέρα :winky: 

Τα πέλλετ είναι ξηρή/αφυδατωμένη τροφή σε μορφή κροκέτας...αρκετα παιδιά τις έχουνε δοκιμάσει στα πουλάκια τους.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δώσει...δεν είμαι φαν αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά. :: 

Αν το επιχειρήσεις όμως να παρείς συσκευασμένες και όχι τίποτα χύμα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι πέλλετ δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δώσεις. Απλά αναφέρω πως μεγάλωσαν τα δικά μου μικράκια ακριβώς. Και εγώ ακόμα σε δοκιμαστική περίοδο είμαι με αυτά!  :Happy:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Επισης πελλετ μπορεις να φτιξεις και μονο σου οπως μας λεει εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...D%CE%B1%CE%B9-! ο κ. Δημητρης

----------


## Αστεριος

Ωραία λύθηκε κ αυτή η απορια!ευχαριστω πολύ παιδιά!Θ προσπαθήσω τ απογεύμα ν στείλω φωτο την τροφή κ τα πουλακια αν κ τ κοβω λίγο δύσκολο γιατί λείπει η γυναίκα μου κ μ τ δικό μ τ κινητό δε γίνεται τιποτα.

----------


## Georgiablue

Δεσμευτηκες Αστεριε κι εμείς θέλουμε να δούμε μωρακια !  ::

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια δεν εχω ιντερνετ κ δε μπαινω συχνα δυστυχώς.τα πουλακια ξεκινησαν παλι τ ζευγάρωμα.τι ν κανω?τα δυο μικρα ξεκινησαν κ βγαίνουν μεσα απ τη φωλια κ τρωνε κ μονα τούς αλλα τ αλλα δυο τα μικρότερα δε βγαίνουν ακομα.οποτε δε μπορω ν αφαιρεσω κ τη φωλια απ τ κλουβί.

----------


## Αστεριος

Χρωσταω κ κατι φώτο!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο καιρός τώρα δεν είναι για άλλα ζευγαρώματα γιατί κάνει πολύ ζέστη για τα πουλάκια. Οπότε ή χωρίζεις τους γονείς με τα μωρά να μένουν με τον αρσενικό, αλλά να είσαι εκεί να παρακολουθείς ότι θα συνεχίσει να τα ταίζει ή την αφήνεις να γεννήσει τα αυγά για να κερδίσεις λίγο χρόνο να βγουν και τα άλλα δύο μωράκια από τη φωλιά και μετά να αφαιρέσεις τη φωλιά.

----------


## Αστεριος

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!δυστυχώς εκανε η πικασα αυγουλακι!τα πουλακια τα δυο μπαινοβγαινουν κανονικα κ τρωνε κ μονα τους.τ αλλα δυο τα πιο μικρα μονο τ ενα εχει βγει αλλα κ τ αλλο ειναι ετοιμο τ βλεπω προσπαθεί ν βγει
.ποτε μπορω ν αφαιρεσω τι φωλια ωστε ν μην δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το που βγει ρο μικρό βγαλε τη φωλιά. Και το νου σου στα μικρά. Δες το θέμα μου αν θες. Εμένα η μάνα μου σακατεψε 2 μωρά με το.που βγήκαν από τη φωλιά. Άλλα δε νομίζω να χεις θέμα. Εμένα φαινόταν η φάση

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Αυτα μπαινοβγαίνουν ομως απ τη φωλια στο κλουβί.ακομα δε κάθονται μονιμως εξω απ τη φωλια.μπορω ν τη βγαλω τωρα η πρεπει ν περιμενω ν την εγκαταλείψουν τελειως?κ τ αυγουλακι τι θ τ κανω?τ βγαζω μαζι μ τη φωλια ν μη τ κλωσσισει?

----------


## Αστεριος

Δυστυχώς δουλευω κ πολλες ωρες κ δε μπορώ ν τα παρατηρω αρκετά.η γυναίκα μ μ ειπε πάντως οτι η θηλυκή τσιμπουσε ενα απ τα δυο πιο μεγαλα σημερα στα ποδια.

----------


## Cristina

Ωχ.. Μάλλον να τα χωρίζεις θα ήταν πιο ασφαλές για τα μικρά!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι ειναι μια λυση ν τ χωρισω οντως.περιμενω κ αλλες λυσεις παιδια οποιος μπορει ν μ απαντήσει.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μην περιμένεις. Χώρισε τα άμεσα. Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Πως ν τ χωρισω ομως?ποια πρεπει ν περασω σ αλλο κλουβι?η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηθελα  ν τ αποφυγω ν χωριστούν αλλα αν ειναι για τ καλο τους θ τ κανω.παιδια ποτε καταλαβαινω οτι τ πουλακια ειναι ετοιμα ν αποχωριστούν τη φωλια?κ ποτε μπορω ν τα δωσω ενα ενα σ αυτουσ που τ εταξα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν βλέπεις ότι τρώνε μόνα τους κάνε το. Αν κινδυνεύουν και από τη μάνα μη το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου. Τα δικά μου που αναγκαστηκα και τα χώρισα με το που βγήκαν από τη φωλιά έμαθαν και τρώνε μόνα τους. Βέβαια καθε περίπτωση ειναι διαφορετική. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις διαχωριστικό στο κλουβί και να χωρίσεις από τη μια τους γονείς και από την άλλη τα μικρα;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αστα με τον πατερα στο κλουβι και βγαλε την μανα. Παρατηρησε αν τα ταιζει και δεν τσακωνονται και αστα ετσι.Συνηιως τα ταιζουν.

----------


## Αστεριος

Νομιζω δε μπαινει διαχωριστικο δυστυχως.εχω δει οτι ο πατέρας τα ταιζει παντως.δηλαδή μ τ που βγαινουν απ τη φωλια κ τρωνε μόνα μπορω να τη ν βγαλω τη φωλια παρολο που αυτά μπαινοβγαίνουν?τη μάνα μ τ αλλο κλουβι ν την εχω διπλα στο κλουβι μ τα μικρα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που θα βγουν όλα τα μωρά από τη φωλιά, την αφαιρείς ακόμα και αν κοιμηθούν στον πάτο του κλουβιού και όχι στα κλαδιά. Στο σημείο αυτό το τάισμα το αναλαμβάνει περισσότερο ο αρσενικός και η θυληκιά έχει ένα παθητικό ρόλο. Εάν δεις ότι τα πειράζει, την βγάζεις σε ένα χωριστό κλουβί και αφήνεις μόνο τα μωρά με τον πατέρα τους. Τσαμπί κεχρί και βραστό αυγό σε σημείο που να έχουν πρόσβαση τα μωράκια για να ξεκινήσουν να τρώνε μόνα τους!

----------


## Αστεριος

Τα βλεπω τρωνε μονα τους ακομα κ απο την τροφη τα δυο μεγαλυτερα.τ κεχρι δε ξερω αν προλαβαν ν τ δοκιμασουν γτ τ τσακίζουν οι γονεις.απλα βλεπω οτι μ φοβουνται τα μικρα.κ τωρα πετανε κιολας οταν τα βγαζω κ δεν ξερω αν κανει ν τα βγαζω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν καταφέρνουν να πετάξουν πάντα γίνονται λίγο πιο ανεξάρτητα και δεν θέλουν πολλά πολλά. Προσπάθησε να τα προσεγγίσεις με κεχρί, θα φάνε πρώτα οι γονείς και θα ακολουθήσουν και εκείνα.

----------


## Αστεριος

Θ δοκιμασω εξω απο τ κλουβι ν τους δινω κεχρι.η θυληκια που χα κανει προσπαθειες δε το τρωγε οταν τ δινα παρα μονο οταν απομακρυνομουν κ τ αφηνα κοντα της.ηταν πολυ επιφυλακτική οταν ειχα τ χερι αν κ φαινοταν οτι θελει ν τ φαει.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα επισης ενα μικρο βιντεακι να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα του

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια βιντεακι δυστυχως δεν εχω τη δυνατότητα ν προσθεσω.σημερα εκανε την πρωτη έξοδο του κ τ τελευταίο μικρο!τ κακο ειναι οτι η πικασα μ κανε 3 αυγουλακια!ν τ αφαιρεσω μαζι μ τη φωλια?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αφαίρεσε τα μαζί με τη φωλιά, κάνει πια πάρα πολύ ζέστη για να περάσουν και σε επόμενη αναπαραγωγή. Στατιστικά όταν φύγει η φωλιά, θα σταματήσει να γεννά και εκείνη. Αν όχι, απλά θα κάνει μερικά στον πάτο μέχρι να της περάσει.

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη βοηθεια καπτεν!!

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια σημερα επιασα την μανα κ την εβαλα σ αλλο κλουβι.αφησα τα πουλάκια μ τον πατερα κ εβγαλα κ τη φωλια απ τ κλουβι.μ καταδαγκωσε η μανα παιδια στο δαχτυλο μεχρι που ματωσε..αναστατωθηκαν ολα μεχρι ν την πιασω.πειραζει τα κλουβια ν τα χω διπλα διπλα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Άφησε τα νομίζω. Για να μη μαραζωσει από τη στεναχώρια η μάνα. Και δες πως τους φέρεται ο πατέρας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αστεριος

Μ τον πατερα τα πανε καλα τ ταιζει κιολας.ποτε μπορω ν τ δωσω τα πουλάκια?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που ξεκινούν να τρώνε εντελώς μόνα τους μπορείς θεωρητικά να τα δώσεις. Εγώ προτιμώ να τα κρατάω τουλάχιστον 2 εβδομάδες ακόμα γιατί είναι αρκετά εξαρτημένα από τα αδέρφια τους  :Happy:

----------


## Αστεριος

Αυτο θ κανω κ γω γιατι μου ειναι κ δυσκολο να τα δωσω κιολας.μακαρι ν μπορουσα ν τα κρατησω ολα!

----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Αστεριος



----------


## Georgiablue

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω κάτι...

----------


## Αστεριος

Τ ξερω απλα καθε φορα που βαζω φωτο ετσι φαίνονται μεχρι που καποιος απ τ παιδια καπως τις φτιαχνει.

----------


## Vrasidas

Να βοηθήσω λίγο με μια - δυο απο τις φωτο

----------


## Vrasidas

Ενα τσαμπι γλυκουλινια είναι  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Να κι αλλη μια, φιλε Αστεριε θα χρειαστεις κι αλλα κλουβάκια, και αυτο το "στρογγυλο" καλύτερα να το αλλαξεις.

----------


## Georgiablue

Πωπωωωωω γλυκααααα που είναι! Τώρα είδα τις Φωτογραφίες.. Αστεριε τι διαμαντακια έβγαλες! Είναι υπέροχα ένα προς ένα !!!!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ παιδια να είστε καλα!κ Βρασίδα Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια μ τις φωτος.ναι εχετε δίκιο για τ στρογγυλό κλουβι παιδια τ ειχα παρει στην αρχη που δεν ηξερα δυστυχως.

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδια μπορειτε ν μ προτεινετε καποια αξιόπιστη τροφη για ν τους πάρω?

----------


## Αστεριος

Κανεις που ν ειναι διατεθειμένος ν μ προτείνει κάποια τροφη αξιόπιστη?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν λες τροφή εννοείς μίγμα σπόρων;
Αν ναι, υπάρχει θέμα με τέτοιες τροφές: Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.

----------


## Georgiablue

Θα σου προτινα να παρεις καποια συσκευασμενη γιατι η χυμα οσο φθηνοτερη και να ειναι δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη ποιοτικα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αστέριε συγχώρεσε με άλλα έχασα πολλά επεισόδια !!!  :sad:  
Πωπωπωπω βομβαρδισμός απο όμορφα χρώματα , εκφραστικά ματάκια και ράμφη έτοιμα για καταστροφές !  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Χαίρομαι που όλα εν τέλει πήγαν τοοσο καλά και που τα μικρά σου όλα υγιέστατα !! 
Με το καλό να βρεθούν τα νέα σπίτια ή αν δε τα δώσεις με το καλό το νέο κλουβί γτ βλέπω στριμωχτηκαν τα ζουζούνια !!! Χαχαχα  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Κανεις που ν ειναι διατεθειμένος ν μ προτείνει κάποια τροφη αξιόπιστη?



Δοκίμασε την Vadigran Original συσκευασμένη (~6€ το kg) και θα με θυμηθείς !  :Embarrassment:   Πλούσιο , καθαρό μείγμα !  :Embarrassment: 
Εμένα τα cockatiel τρώνε αυτό και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημενος ! 
Μετά πας σε κάτι πιο οικονομικό όπως η Versele Laga χωρίς τα μπισκοτακια που κάνει αν θυμάμαι καλά 3.5 - 4 € το kg. 
Οι τιμές ανα περιοχές αλλάζουν με μικρές αποκλείσεις !  :winky:

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!Μαριέ τι γινεται ? Ναι σαι καλά ευχαριστώ πολύ!δόξα τ Θεό  πήγαμε πολύ καλά για πρώτη γεννα..τ ένα τ αποχωρίστηκα κιόλας κ αλλα δύο θ δώσω μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα..μ κακοφαινεται βέβαια αλλα τι ν κάνω..θ προσθεσω φωτος όταν ευκαιρησω ..θ την ψάξω την τροφή που μ είπες γτ αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα ν ξέρω,μια συγκεκριμένη..για τις χύμα κ τ α σποράκια τ ξέρω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όλα τέλεια Αστεριε !  :Embarrassment:  Σε παρακολουθουσα με τα μικρα σου αλλά λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν έγραφα ! 
Είδες τέλος καλό όλα καλά και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα , οργανωμένα και πιο εύκολα  :Embarrassment:  
Χαίρομαι που ξεκίνησες να τα δίνεις , εύχομαι σε Καλές οικογένειες  :Big Grin:  
Θα περιμένουμε τα μικρακια και τους όμορφους γονείς να τα θαυμάσουμε !!  :Love0033:

----------


## Αστεριος

Ναι ολα καλα!!ηταν πολυ ωραιες ολες αυτες οι εμπειρίες παιδια κ σας ευχαριστώ πολυ ολη την ομαδα για την υπερπολυτιμη βοήθεια.τωρα μ μεινε ενα απ τ παιδια μ τ μπαμπα κ η μανουλα αλλα την εχω χωρια..ποτε ν τα ξαναβαλω ολα μαζι?απλα φοβαμαι μη ξαναζευγαρωσουν..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωωωω τα όμορφα ζουζούνια !!! Μπράβο μπράβο Αστεριε ! Με τις λιχουδιές τους , με τα όλα τους  :Embarrassment: 
Η μαμά και τα μωρά δεν είναι ; καλά το μπλε αριστερά είναι ... αχχχ έρωτας !!!!  :Love0033:  
Με το καλό να βρουν και τα υπόλοιπα σπίτι !  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αστέριε έγιναν πανέμορφα τα μικρά!! Τη μαμά βάλτη ξανά μαζί, εννοείται χωρίς φωλίτσα τώρα, άλλαξε και λίγο τη διαρρύθμιση του κλουβιού για να την αποθαρρύνεις. Εγώ μόλις έβγαλα τη φωλιά από το κοριτσάκι μου, σταμάτησε να κάνει αυγουλάκια  :Happy:

----------


## Αστεριος

Γεια σας παιδια τι κανετε?μ εμεινε ενα απ τα μικρα μ τον πατερα κ ετσι ξαναεβαλα κ την μανα μαζι.απο χθες ομως τον κατατρωνε κ τον τσιμπανε οι γονεις τ μικρο.ν αφησω μαζι τους γονεις κ ν βαλω αλλου το μικρο?

----------


## Αστεριος

Ελπιζω κ τα δικα μ ν μη ξαναζευγαρωσουν χωρις τη φωλια..ναι οντως εβαλα κ μια σκαλιτσα κ ενα σαν κουδουνακι στο κλουβι!

----------


## Αστεριος

Στη φωτο Μάριε ειναι ο μπαμπας μ τρια απ τα μικρα!!ο αριστερός μπλε ειναι ο μπαμπάς..

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βγάλε τον. Προκειμένου να στο ρημάξουν το μικρό μη το ρισκάρεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αν μαλώνουν το μικρό, βάλτο σε ένα άλλο κλουβί μόνο του! Άστο κοντά τους να έχουν οπτική επαφή μήπως κάποια στιγμή "αλλάξουν" γνώμη  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Αστεριε, μία μικρή παρατήρηση . Όταν θέλεις να συμπληρώσεις κάτι και μόλις έχεις γράψει το ποστ σου, μπορείς από την κάτω δεξιά μεριά, όπου λέει " επεξεργασία μηνύματος" να μπεις και να συμπληρώσεις/ διορθώνεις μέσα σε ένα 10λεπτο από την στιγμή που εβαλες το ποστ. Για να μην βγαίνουν πολλά μυνήματα...
Και μία συμβουλή, μην ξαναδωσεις αυτά τα ξυλάκια με τα σπόρια πάνω τους ή την "κίτρινη βιταμίνη", δεν είναι υγιεινα για τα πουλιά. Και πόσο τους αρέσει!!! Τους έδινα και εγώ παλιά, δυστυχώς!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!τ αλλαξα τ καημενο κλουβι κ τ βαλα ακριβως διπλα τους..Χριστίνα δεκτη η παρατήρηση θ τ προσέξω αυτο..ναι οντως γι αυτα τ παστελια τ ξερω οτι ειναι ανθυγιεινά κ δε θ τους βαζω μετα απ αυτο αλλα τ αλλο ειναι η αυγοτροφη τους..

----------


## Αστεριος

χθεσινες ειναι μολις τα βαλα μαζι!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Οι φωτο δεν φαίνονται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Εγω τις βλέπω.
Συγνώμη για την κιτρινι βιταμίνη...πολυ καλά που είναι αυγοτροφη!
Για να δεις εφω τους έδινα χρόνια παστέλια γιατί έβλεπα πως σε λιγότερο από ώρα εξαφανιζόταν! Είχα πάρει ποσα με μέλι που λένε ότι δεν έχουν ζάχαρη...τσαμπα πηγαίνανε τα λεφτά ( και κοστίζανε πολυ παρά πάνω)... Μέχρι που γνώρισα το φόρουμ.
Βασικά τα παστέλι είναι ένα είδος junk food, νόστιμο αλλά ανθυγιεινό!
Μπράβο σου που έφτασες τα μικρά μέχρι εδώ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι και τα τρία πολύ ξεχωριστά Αστέρη!!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Αστεριος

Ευχαριστώ πολυ παιδια !!ναι κ γω μια φορα τους πηρα κ δε θ τους ξαναπαρω τετοια παστελια..καλυτερα κεχρι για λιχουδια.αυγοτροφη να τους παρεχω συνεχεια η πρεπει ν τους την κοψω καποια στιγμή?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εφόσον τα χώρισες τώρα (γονείς και παιδί) θα δίνεις στο μωράκι ακόμα αυγοτροφή κάθε μέρα για λίγο καιρό που αναπτύσσεται και στους γονείς σιγά σιγά θα το μειώνεις!  :Happy:

----------

